# Big day of changes have us nervous.



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

We enjoy letting Toby sit on the sofa and chair with us every day. He would chew on a toy or bully stick as we work on our laptop, watch tv or read a book. The best part he would cuddle with us and sometimes nap in our arms as we took a quick nap. 
Today I watched as he decided in a split second to jump off the sofa and run free! He ignored my COME command (which typically works while we are in the kitchen) He ran behind the sofa... wires....behind the tall window table ... plants....wires....I was so worried he would chomp down on that plant and become sick. ...I was so worried he would bite down on the phone wire and get electrocuted! He ran behind the sofa a third time, around the chair...I was surprised he sat when I gave the SIT command....I picked him up and brought him into the kitchen in the safe play area where he is able to run free, and where his very large play pen sits with the door open. 

He is crate training and is doing fabulous, he never makes a mistake, but we have....a few times in the past few weeks. He has been going to the back door and sometimes barking to let us know he needs to go out. On the crate training I couldn't be more proud of him. Over night is not an issue at all. He only whines when he needs to go outside.

When is the day we allow him to enjoy the rest of the house hold? (I realize I need to baby proof the house better - today's episode hit me like a ton of bricks) Do I need to keep him in the kitchen area more? I don't trust him yet...he would chew anything/everything. 

My husband who is retired is nervous as well. He spends the day alone with Toby until I come home. 

Part 2 of big changes:

sidewinder shared an awesome link today...this made me think as well.

https://puppyculture.com/appropriate-exercise.html[/QUOTE]

Normally we take Toby out in the back yard (which is entirely fenced) on a leash to contain his potty area to one location for many reasons. Also because I worry he will eat sticks, stones, grass, leaves...or what ever. 

We let him run free not just once...but twice. We kept him busy enough as we called COME. He loves to run, and we let him. The whole time I was a nervous wreck he would put some thing in his mouth, like a mole, vole, leaf, stick...sigh... Should we let him run free? I have flower gardens, many types of flowers. I worry he will get  

Any thoughts much appreciated. 
Exhausted parents of Toby the cutest little biter in the world.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

How old is he ? I like to keep young puppies on a leash inside the house until they are ready to have more freedom. It's easier for everyone this way.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Dechi said:


> How old is he ? I like to keep young puppies on a leash inside the house until they are ready to have more freedom. It's easier for everyone this way.


He is 12 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Far too young IMO, my girls were either tethered, cordoned off or crated unless I could wholeheartedly supervise them, I waited a long time. these pups were close to 11 months old before I would leave them unsupervised. I learned the hard way after my first pup got food poisoning, maybe I wait longer than most but mine was a hard expensive lesson for me.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree with Twyla, don't let him run free in the house. We were in a 900 sq ft apartment & Dancer was 9 months old before she was allowed her freedom. She was closely monitored until then so not allowed to make mistakes. Set up an ex-pen (puppy playpen), you can gradually increase how big it is.

Get a long line for outside & clip it to the top of the harness, he can drag it without tripping & you can grab the line easier. It will take a long time. Just because they respond correctly a few times doesn't mean they understand.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree 12 weeks is too young for complete freedom, but I let mine run free outside from the day I brought them home (supervised, of course). Check for downright poisonous plants (eg oleanders) and remove them or fence them off, have really good treats and toys with you to encourage him to come to you and to give up anything he picks up, and get out there to play. Puppies need to run zoomies, and need the stimulation of different sights and smells and exploring the world - he probably will mouth all sorts of stuff, but that is part of being a puppy.

Inside I would puppy proof as much as possible - that way if he does rush off to play outside the kitchen at least it won't be so much of a worry.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

twyla said:


> Far too young IMO, my girls were either tethered, cordoned off or crated unless I could wholeheartedly supervise them, I waited a long time. these pups were close to 11 months old before I would leave them unsupervised. I learned the hard way after my first pup got food poisoning, maybe I wait longer than most but mine was a hard expensive lesson for me.


I appreciate your fast response! what does IMO mean? 
I am very sorry to hear about your pups food poisoning.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Searcher said:


> I agree with Twyla, don't let him run free in the house. We were in a 900 sq ft apartment & Dancer was 9 months old before she was allowed her freedom. She was closely monitored until then so not allowed to make mistakes. Set up an ex-pen (puppy playpen), you can gradually increase how big it is.
> 
> Get a long line for outside & clip it to the top of the harness, he can drag it without tripping & you can grab the line easier. It will take a long time. Just because they respond correctly a few times doesn't mean they understand.


I think we are too eager. Thank you. your statement makes me understand that. Most likely he just just enjoying the moment and didn't really understand. 

I have a large eight panel play area set up in the kitchen. I started off too large I think. Lots of room for him to play, have his food, toys and a bed which he loves. 
I think maybe he should be spending more time in there and not so much outside of it running free in the kitchen with our backs turned.

thank you for your reply! Much appreciated!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Myleen said:


> I appreciate your fast response! what does IMO mean?
> I am very sorry to hear about your pups food poisoning.


IMO=In My Opinion

Poor Baby spent 2 full days at the emergency vet after she got in the garbage


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Way too young for so much freedom. Javelin was confined when no one was home until he was about 8 months old and very closely supervised when people were home. I still go check to see what is happening if he isn't in view and he just turned one.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I have accumulated many play pens, over the years. Yesterday, I dragged 3 out and I placed them strategically in areas outside, where I will set them up for when I pick up Fenton and bring him home (next week, when he will be 9.5 weeks). I have roofs for my pens as well. I will set up an area in the house as well. I even have a very large covered pen in my fenced backyard, for my shepherd. It has horse rubber matted flooring. I believe in containment where all eyes can not be watching. That way, there is no trouble, or at least it is minimized. 

I met an ole cowboy once. His one male Kelpie had the run of the house, while his 1-year-old female, could only stay at the entrance. I thought him harsh. And he replied: "When she turns 2 and she has earned her freedom, then she shall have it." I never forgot that, and use it myself.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Kassie said:


> I have accumulated many play pens, over the years. Yesterday, I dragged 3 out and I placed them strategically in areas outside, where I will set them up for when I pick up Fenton and bring him home (next week, when he will be 9.5 weeks). I have roofs for my pens as well. I will set up an area in the house as well. I even have a very large covered pen in my fenced backyard, for my shepherd. It has horse rubber matted flooring. I believe in containment where all eyes can not be watching. That way, there is no trouble, or at least it is minimized.
> 
> 
> 
> I met an ole cowboy once. His one male Kelpie had the run of the house, while his 1-year-old female, could only stay at the entrance. I thought him harsh. And he replied: "When she turns 2 and she has earned her freedom, then she shall have it." I never forgot that, and use it myself.



Exactly, I always say that that stringent rules and confinement when they are young will buy them a lifetime of freedom!
Most of my dogs have earned full freedom by one year of age, but Timi, with a penchant for harassing her elderly sister took the longest, going to maybe 14 - 15 months before her crate was put away.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

twyla said:


> IMO=In My Opinion
> 
> Poor Baby spent 2 full days at the emergency vet after she got in the garbage


poor thing. :sad: thank you for telling me how it happened. Was wondering. I now also know to look at the neighbors and how they put out their garbage.


----------

